
Activation Locked iPads Can't Be Reused - sinak
https://twitter.com/rdklinc/status/1275100376350384132
======
dangus
Let’s say you took all the stolen iPads in the United States and put them in a
pile. How big would that pile be in comparison to this one if activation lock
didn’t exist?

I might even ask what percentage of these iPads could have simply been stolen
from the original owner? They’re all locked right?

By piling up all these devices together the waste looks bad. But millions of
iPads are sold every year - if activation lock deters even a small percentage
of thefts that’s a huge pile.

And, frankly, “children in need” can afford tablets. Just not fancy luxury
Apple ones. A brand new kindle fire from 2019 costs $50. I’m sure twenty bucks
can get you a used functioning tablet that can run apps.

To be clear, I’m not defending Apple’s stance on repairs and how they treat
third party shops, I just don’t consider that issue related to the activation
lock feature, which as a customer is highly desired.

